# Video intercom system



## mwya (3 ديسمبر 2016)

VIDEO INTERCOM SYSTEM

Video intercom system shall be used for secured and critical places which need allowance to enter this area. 
The system shall consist of:
· Master outer panel to be installed out of the entry door
· Indoor slave unit to be installed inside the restricted area
The master and slave are connected together to achieve the required operation.
System features:
Master outer panel:
· Speakers – Microphone audio module
· CCD color camera module
· LCD display panel and digital keypad
· Push buttons to fulfill all required intercommunications
Indoor slave panel:
· Integrated LCD monitor and telephone
· Instant picture in monitor after call
· Buttons to release door lock
· Brightness, color, contrast and volume control


----------

